# Beersmith 2 - How To Import Recipes From Another Computer



## QldKev (30/8/12)

I've just upgraded my pc. I've installed BS2 no problems and activated it using the same key. I have the entire BS2 folder from the old pc locally, how do I get my old recipes, equipment profiles etc into the new BS2 install? 


QldKev


----------



## troopa (30/8/12)

You can usually start by right clicking the files and opening the BSX file
Or in BS on the home page there is the "open" button on the far left side near the top above the Folder tree structure just below the big the delete button
Just remember to hit the save button on the recipe or profile

I havnt imported profiles before but it may work or make an ass outta u and me


----------



## QldKev (30/8/12)

I've tried to open the files in the beersmith2 folder that I copied, such as recipe.bsmx. I only still see the 'beersmith2 samples' as per a clean install.


----------



## troopa (30/8/12)

Hmm if you double click on them and they should just open in a new tab and when you go to close the tab it should ask you if you want to save the file.. well thats what it does on mine(And i double checked just then)

Ive had similar pains as you before
have u done a fresh install of BS2 from an install file or are you just opening the BeerSmith2.exe file inside the folder you copied across?

Apart from that maybe the system is seeing the old install files and having a hissy? cant see how this would be the case though


----------



## QldKev (30/8/12)

ok, worked it out. Beersmith creates a recipe.bsmx under \Program files\BeerSmith 2\ and also under {username}\My Documents\Beersmith2\

I've been looking at the Program Files version as I thought it would have only one copy of the file.. Why would it create 2 copies... It is really pushing me to look further at Beermate all the time. 

Now I need to fire up the old box and get the extra directory of it. 


QldKev


----------



## SJW (30/8/12)

Easy way is highlight/select all the recipes on the old computer then right click and choose export. Send them to a folder or your desktop then put them on a thumb drive and put on the new computer. I just export directly to the thumb drive, when I am designing recipes at work, and then just double click on the file on then new computer and it will open BS automatic. Then just cut n paste them into your new folder. Simple


----------



## warra48 (30/8/12)

SJW said:


> Easy way is highlight/select all the recipes on the old computer then right click and choose export. Send them to a folder or your desktop then put them on a thumb drive and put on the new computer. I just export directly to the thumb drive, when I am designing recipes at work, and then just double click on the file on then new computer and it will open BS automatic. Then just cut n paste them into your new folder. Simple



Precisely what I did when I bought a new PC. Worked fine for me in transferring across everything I had. Oddly, the only thing it wouldn't do was to transfer my inventory.

I also regularly design recipes on the PC, copy them onto a flashdrive, and open them up on my laptop for use in the brewery.


----------



## troopa (30/8/12)

Or you could use the "Cloud" which is exactly what that is designed to help with


----------



## samward (30/8/12)

After installing Beersmith and registering it, exit the program and just copy Old-PC\{username}\My Documents\Beersmith2\ to New-PC\{username}\My Documents\Beersmith2\. When you restart Beersmith you will have everything back the way it was before.


----------



## QldKev (31/8/12)

QldKev said:


> ok, worked it out. Beersmith creates a recipe.bsmx under \Program files\BeerSmith 2\ and also under {username}\My Documents\Beersmith2\
> 
> I've been looking at the Program Files version as I thought it would have only one copy of the file.. Why would it create 2 copies... It is really pushing me to look further at Beermate all the time.
> 
> ...




Just got a chance to fire up the old girl. Copied the folder over, everything is back. woohoo  


How did I put up with it for soo long. Took over a minute just to log into Windows. New PC <10secs FTW! (SSD helps)

QldKev


----------



## altstart (27/2/13)

Hi
Is there a problem running a licensed copy of Beersmith2 on a 64bit licensed copy of windows7. I have been trying to add my recipes and other profiles for 5 days. Believe me I feel like dumping this f---king program to say im pissed is an understatement.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/13)

altstart said:


> Hi
> Is there a problem running a licensed copy of Beersmith2 on a 64bit licensed copy of *windows7*. I have been trying to add my recipes and other profiles for 5 days. Believe me I feel like dumping this f---king *Operating System* to say im pissed is an understatement.
> Cheers Altstart



FTFY


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/13)

The problem is most likely permissions within the 'Program Files' branch in Win 7.

Try using the 'Change Documents Directory' facility to set your BeerSmith data directory to something other than "C:\Program Files\BeerSmith2\etc". With UAC (User Access Control) turned on, Windows 7 doesn't allow changes to files in the Program File directory, and corresponding sub-directories.

Create a 'Beersmith2' directory in your 'My Documents' namespace, and point Beersmith to that.

Hope this helps (more than my (cynically unhelpful) previous post)


----------



## QldKev (17/3/13)

Just come across this old thread. Back then I was not run Win7. But I installed Beersmith2 onto a Win7 64bit machine no issues at all. Only things I've noticed the folder for the data is different. I didn't get to import all my old recipes as I hadn't backed them up and my SSD died, but reading this thread I think I still have the original drive from my old pc somewhere.


----------

